# Giant fork color scheme?



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

My TCR3 frame (blue, silver and black) was replaced by Giant because of a crack with a frame of a different color scheme. Since the matching fork has been back ordered for 6 weeks and the LBS doesn't have any idea when it will be available, I was thinking about trying to get my old fork painted somewhat close to this dark grey and white scheme of the new frame. Thought someone might have one and could post a picture of what it looked like from the factory. I have looked some and had no luck.

Thanks.


----------



## naconst (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is one look but I dont think the bottom of the fork looks like that on your model.
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...6&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR Composite 3&Type=bike


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks naconst, that was a link to my old frame but I was able to find the grey and white frame that Giant replaced my old one with.


----------

